# Hot weather clothing



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Many clothing companies talk a lot about the latest and greatest synthetic fibers and how much cooler they are to wear, or how merino wool is great for wearing in hot riding conditions because it wicks sweat and cools you down (and doesn't get as stinky)... Ultimately it comes down to the fact that they want your money.

Hoping that we can start an un-biased, non-marketing-material-based real discussion about what gear works great for warm weather riding, or alternatively talk about products that do not live up to the marketing hype.

All I know so far is that my synthetic jerseys that worked great in Canada (RaceFace) are not well suited to the riding environment here in Costa Rica. The lightest one I have is similar to the current "Podium" jersey https://www.raceface.com/products/details/podium-ss-jersey-17 and although it feels OK as long as you're cruising at 20+KPH it's got a stink on it that would make a pig blush, and it feels a bit like cling wrap when the air isn't moving through it.

I'd love to try out some of the Kitsbow merino wool shirts, but the price is steep and I'm not sure how suited they will be to the high-temp riding down here. This is our coolest time of year and it's 86-88 degrees every day, with very high humidity.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm in South Florida and my favorite so far are the Nike Dri-Fit running shirts. Even the solid black one doesn't feel hot when wearing it in the summer. They are kind of pricey for a thin piece of material but I buy them at the Nike Factory Store. 

I've also tried the Champion Vapor-something which was pretty darn good for a cheaper shirt.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

I discovered in Texas that once it hits a certain temperature (around 35-36C) it's actually cooler to cover more of your skin. There's science behind it, you can search for it if you're interested. In short, sweat is your cooling mechanism, and when it's that hot it evaporates too quickly on uncovered skin to effectively cool. 

I just picked up a Royal jersey that's really airy and cool. I do like the Under Armour HeatGear stuff. I also like the Nike Pro Dri-Fit stuff, so a second vote there.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

gckless said:


> ...when it's that hot it evaporates too quickly on uncovered skin to effectively cool....


Sounds like specious BS to me.

I've been in east TX in the mid 30s (C) and sweat didn't evaporate at all due to the humidity.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

TheGweed said:


> I've also tried the Champion Vapor-something which was pretty darn good for a cheaper shirt.


These, you can pick them up at Target for super cheap often. Then you can afford enough to rotate them out frequently so you avoid the stink.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Have to agree, a lot of those newer Dry Fit type T's you can get from Target for cheap work well, they're all I wear down here these days instead of cotton T's for every day use and they work well on the bike as well. My favourite riding jersey is a Fox with a big open neck and a full zipper, had it now about 8 years, it's the one I reach for the most. 

As to the sweat drying, no, that does not happen, the jersey/short staying wet and having the wind blow over/through it is what helps keep you cool.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a couple of Club Ride shirts. They look just like a normal button front short sleeve shirt, don't stretch, are quite thin, and very cool. They were great for mountain biking in Thailand, with a crap ton of climbing, and sweating. Get some arm cooler sleeves to cover up with.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to add the arm cooler sleeves. Some offer real UV protection, and I find they work pretty well, although much better when humidity is low. I also want to try one of those halo sweat bands, with the neck shading flap in the back. Dorky looking but... I just find shading my skin from the sun is as good as anything. 

My favorite shirt for long sun exposed rides is my "fishing shirt" - Long sleeve, button front, super thin nylon with the breeze flap in back. It has UV protection, dries fast, and most importantly shades the skin. 

As far as clothing, etc... it doesn't seem to matter much here, when it's 85º with 95% humidity at 8am... you just soak everything no matter what, and evaporative cooling is almost nonexistent. Loose and airy is better. 

I have a friend that swears by his Assos liner/under shirt thing as being a benefit, but I have yet to try one.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

TheGweed said:


> I've also tried the Champion Vapor-something which was pretty darn good for a cheaper shirt.


Yes, and I've bought some other bargain synthetic t shirts.

The best have been some Patagonia outlet bargains - still a little more but bargain from original price and they don't seem to stink as fast. The Patagoinia ones have nicer seams.

The only issue with t shirts is then can creep up your back more than a dedicated cycle jersey.

One more plus for cheap synthetic t shirts is they don't look as silly or dated or not for regular street wear. I wear them for more uses.


----------



## sjmilin (Apr 7, 2016)

I live in Nevada where it gets in the 90s in the summer but is very dry. I've always wore long sleeves to protect my tattoos from sun exposure. I have no idea how I had never heard of arm coolers until this thread.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

bitflogger said:


> Yes, and I've bought some other bargain synthetic t shirts.
> 
> The best have been some Patagonia outlet bargains - still a little more but bargain from original price and they don't seem to stink as fast. The Patagoinia ones have nicer seams.
> *
> ...


I'm going to check locally to see what I can get for Dri-fit, Champion Vapor, etc, but this is a bit of a problem for me... I generally prefer cycling specific cuts, flat seams, etc..

Some good suggestions so far. Could you please try to link the products you're mentioning, or provide specifics details about which product you're talking about? General "I've got a fox jersey" or "Royal" are of limited use without narrowing it down.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

When its really toasty out I grab a jersey with a large weave for the additional airflow. I find the fabrics with too tight weave take longer to dry (while wearing) and always feel wetter.

The Early club ride fabrics I felt were too tight weave. Nice feel, stretchy but they would literally stick to you once wet and not drying fast. TravisBickle mentioned liking the CR gear, I am guessing they have made fabric improvements.

Pretty sure Dri-Fit is leased out by Nike, so many companies can use Dri-Fit fabrics in their products.

Also on the super hot days I like having a full front zipper.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

One of my favorites is a soccer jersey i picked up at an outlet store in Vegas. Holy carp, that has to be at least a decade ago, i havent been to vegas since! Its semi-mesh fabric where its got a pattern of thin spots, but its not true open mesh. Long sleeve to keep sun off.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My shirt is similar to this https://www.clubrideapparel.com/collections/mens-jerseys/products/detour


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> My shirt is similar to this https://www.clubrideapparel.com/collections/mens-jerseys/products/detour


I didn't think it ever got hot up there in the great white north?


----------



## jsrdy (Mar 10, 2015)

When it’s really hot out I usually go for my Castelli road bike clothes if I am not doing a bunch of aggressive downhill riding and wearing pads. I wear Troy Lee Ace baggies most of the time It was surprising to me how much hotter I felt with baggy shorts over my bike shorts when it’s hot and humid. The other thing I did was pack a spare tube and most of my tools on my frame so I can ride without a pack for 2-3 hr rides. If one water bottle isn’t enough I just stash a second one in my jersey middle pocket. It works really well and I have ridden some pretty rough stuff and have never lost it. For longer rides if I am wearing my pack I have some old jerseys I cut the sleeves off of and made the ventilation a lot better. Just wear sunscreen.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Travis Bickle said:


> My shirt is similar to this https://www.clubrideapparel.com/collections/mens-jerseys/products/detour


That actually looks really good, and I was completely unaware of Club Ride until you posted. Thanks!

I'm biting the bullet and buying a few Kitsbow pieces. Will post up here once they arrive to give some honest feedback on how well they work here in the hot and sweaty.

Still looking for a pair of shorts or two and may throw a few more 'cheap' jerseys into my care package coming from the civilized world as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Merino does do a great job of preventing smells, and it's very light and breathes well. That being said, it isn't as good as poly at wicking/evaporative cooling (i.e. it doesn't dry as fast), but it's dang sure better better than cotton.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I like the Nike Sri-fit or under armour shirts, as they make bigger sizes.

I also picked up a couple of prices shirts from marks work warehouse (in Canada). I assume they will work ok in warm weather, but since I live in Calgary, it is unlikely they will get tested much.

I also have a shirt from Columbia (a the clothing company not the country) that works really well; however, it is a little snug on me so I am self conscious wearing it.

To me, when it is warm, there is not much you can really do.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Late to thread.

Recently I discovered the amazing cooling power of some compression long sleeve T shirts, such as the Tesla brand sold on Amazon. If you drip water on your arm, you can immediately feel coldness as the fabric wicks and spreads the moisture. Just blowing on the wet spot causes a stinging cold sensation. It must increase your skin surface area by some million times or whatever, given how well it cools.


----------



## MikeBurnsie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've had good luck with vented MX jerseys.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm still pretty new to coming back into MTB and I saw this thread and I thought "a-ha, I'm finally going to get some inside dope on what the right shirts to wear riding are"
Because I've been riding in some cheap shirts I bought at Ross on sale for $10.
What do I have?
A couple of Champion Vapors, Nike Dri-Fits, and Under Armor heat gear. 
That Club Ride gear is waaaaay to hipster for me.
I prefer simple solid colors, and most of my stuff is grey or black.
I'd like to get some lighter colors, but I'll still to trolling the local Ross on occasion and pick up my shirts for under $10 thank you very much.
Now all I do is need to get socks figured out, but that is for another thread.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

try soaking jersey in a sink of water and Oxiclean for a few hours to remove the stink.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjames12 (Jan 29, 2017)

I bought one of these (on sale for $15). I wish I would have bought 2 or 3 now (my size is sold out). Its more of a road bike jersey (kinda tight), even though the description talks about it being for trails, but its super light and breathable--I really like it. Its a steal for $15.

Sugoi RSX Jersey 2015 > S > Sugoi | Jenson USA


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Mick-e said:


> What do I have?
> A couple of Champion Vapors, Nike Dri-Fits, and Under Armor heat gear.
> That Club Ride gear is waaaaay to hipster for me.


Thanks for the intel on where to get cheap Vapors and Dri-Fits, I pimped them up above. Your post though has me wondering... is there some stuff that's not too hipster for you?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

A few years ago I bought a couple running shirts from Ross/Marshals/TJMaxx/etc for around $8-$15 and their pretty good. I've been out to every one of those places over the last couple days and didn't see anything I really liked. I might just be picky and not wanting dark blue or black (which they have lots of) because I fear that they'll be warmer than lighter colors. The ones I would have gotten were 90 or 100% polyester, but I wasn't sure if that's the coolest material.

Now I'm looking on amazon, there's got to be some good stuff for decent prices there. I'd like to try a light colored long sleeve to see if it's cooler than short sleeves. They do have some sun sleeves for ~%10 that look interesting.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

FWIW: Right now COSTCO has a $7.97 2 pack of synthetic t shirts in decent blue and gray colors that are longer than the Champion shirts I got.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

MikeBurnsie said:


> I've had good luck with vented MX jerseys.


This is what I do as well. Luckily, it's not "too hot" very often in SoCal. My riding buddies in Texas also swear that wearing lycra race kits is cooler than baggy shorts & MTB cut shirts.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cornfield said:


> A few years ago I bought a couple running shirts from Ross/Marshals/TJMaxx/etc for around $8-$15 and their pretty good. I've been out to every one of those places over the last couple days and didn't see anything I really liked. I might just be picky and not wanting dark blue or black (which they have lots of) because I fear that they'll be warmer than lighter colors. The ones I would have gotten were 90 or 100% polyester, but I wasn't sure if that's the coolest material.
> 
> Now I'm looking on amazon, there's got to be some good stuff for decent prices there. I'd like to try a light colored long sleeve to see if it's cooler than short sleeves. They do have some sun sleeves for ~%10 that look interesting.


Well, the brighter colors will attract bugs and mar/stain easier, so there are tradeoffs. I just usually get a few of those synthetics at TJ Max/Ross/Target every once and a while. I'll get a "bike jersey" every once and a while too, but they really don't give me any more functionality, in many cases less, but sometimes the big picture of a velociraptor with an open mouth is worth it....


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

TheGweed said:


> Thanks for the intel on where to get cheap Vapors and Dri-Fits, I pimped them up above. Your post though has me wondering... is there some stuff that's not too hipster for you?


Solid colors, no collars.

Another poster commented that at Ross etc often the only products available are dark colors. I find that to be true as well. I do have a bunch of black ones that I got mainly to go to the gym, so now whenever I see a gray one I grab it.

In another thought. With the wet winter we finally had in CA the poison oak has exploded. Would a long sleeve shirt help protect from the evils of the terrible oak plant? I'm at the point of washing my exposed areas with technu when I get back to my truck after every ride. And the one time I didn't I had a breakout on my forearm.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Well, the brighter colors will attract bugs and mar/stain easier, so there are tradeoffs. I just usually get a few of those synthetics at TJ Max/Ross/Target every once and a while. I'll get a "bike jersey" every once and a while too, but they really don't give me any more functionality, in many cases less, but sometimes the big picture of a velociraptor with an open mouth is worth it....


I didn't think about how the brighter colors attracting bugs, thanks for reminding me. I remember ticks loving white clothing when I lived in SoCal, and we have ticks out here in the midwest, and I hate ticks!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Mick-e said:


> Solid colors, no collars.
> 
> Another poster commented that at Ross etc often the only products available are dark colors. I find that to be true as well. I do have a bunch of black ones that I got mainly to go to the gym, so now whenever I see a gray one I grab it.
> 
> In another thought. With the wet winter we finally had in CA the poison oak has exploded. Would a long sleeve shirt help protect from the evils of the terrible oak plant? I'm at the point of washing my exposed areas with technu when I get back to my truck after every ride. And the one time I didn't I had a breakout on my forearm.


Maybe, but contamination could just as easily be occurring from touching the clothes or your bike. I've lived in NorCal and dealt with it. Seems the best way for dealing with it in those areas is bags to put your clothes in after the ride, wash down with technu to break up the oils. If you allow the oils to sit and absorb into your skin, you are screwed and it has to be treated internally. If you have it on your shoes, armor, bike, clothes and touch those, you will get it just as easily. That post-ride sequence that you go through is probably the most important part.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KBZSUZG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These have been good for me.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Update after getting my new riding kit and having some time to use it.

Ended up getting 3 Kitsbow shirts / jerseys, and a pair of Sombrio shorts specifically ordered, and then had a buddy throw some of his extra IXS gear (he's sponsored) into a 'care package' which made its way down to me.

The stuff I've been using are:
Rudy Merino Jersey | Merino Wool Jersey | Kitsbow | Mountain Bike Apparel | Kitsbow (the Grey, hot weather version) $90 USD

Men's A/M Pocket Polo | Merino Jersey | Kitsbow | Mountain Bike Apparel | Kitsbow $69 USD

https://www.kitsbow.com/collections/mens-collection/products/radiator-tee $69 USD

https://ca-store.sombriocartel.com/products/b360130m-badass-shorts-blk

IXS Tema 6.1 Trail Shorts 2016 | Chain Reaction Cycles

And 3 different colors of
https://www.bike24.com/p2153718.html

The long and the short of it is that all of the Kitsbow stuff fits very slim, and is exceptionally well made. The fabrics are amazingly comfortable to the touch, (even the full synthetic Radiator T-shirt), and if you've got the money they are a great option.

I like that I can wear one of the Kitbow jerseys on my bike ride to work, all day at work, and then ride home in it without looking out of place. The styles are subtle and the cut / ergonomics are VERY good on the bike. I do notice that the higher merino wool content in the AM Pocket Polo over the Rudy Jersey makes for a slightly thicker and warmer "feeling" jersey, until you are on the bike and moving. Then the fabric works great, feels comfortable, holds a bit of moisture on the skin which provides a cooling sensation, and allows great airflow for cooling. If I had a 10,000' climbing day planned for a tropical climate (La Ruta?) it would not be my first choice, but for mixed up/down riding typical of MTB, it's a very comfortable jersey. And no smell issues with sweat. Both the Rudy and the AM Pocket Polo are jerseys I would recommend for warm weather riding, the Rudy Jersey in particular. I think that at their sale prices (if they have your size) these actually represent a pretty good value, especially if their warranty turns out as amazing in practice as it reads on their website (should I ever need a warranty claim).

The Radiator shirt is very nice, but to me it's ALMOST just a normal UnderArmor synthetic base-layer type shirt. The difference is in the fit, with a cut to the arms that never pulls when in riding position on the bike. It's very trim fitting, but never tight, and the fabric feels more like cotton than synthetic to the touch, yet it wicks sweat VERY well. Kind of a neat trick. I thought I would absolutely LOVE this shirt, but find myself actually preferring the Rudy Jersey and the AM Pocket Polo, especially for the lower prices you can buy the left-over stock for on the Kitsbow website. It just seems a little light on features compared to inexpensive shirts you can buy in a 3 pack from Target for its $70 price tag. If I were made of money, I'd probably buy a few more, because they do work great, and they fit very well on and off the bike. As it stands, I'll wear and enjoy this one, but probably not seek more out.

I can also see the benefit of the slightly longer arms in the IXS Vibe 6.2 3/4 length jersey. On a sunny day the bit of extra sleeve length helps keep the sun off, the slightly loose fit is comfortable, even if the construction / detailing isn't awe inspiring like the Kitsbow stuff, it's a nice functional piece of kit, and I'll get a lot of use out of it. I do notice that after wearing this piece on the morning ride it has a bit of an "aroma" when I put it back on for the ride home at the end of the day. Also not something I would ever keep on for a day at the office.

The Sombrio Badass shorts are very light, and very well ventilated. The IXS ones are a bit of a heavier / thicker feeling material, but have some strategic venting to get air moving. I find in general that warm shorts don't bother me as much as a warm shirt. I think there are probably fewer temperature receptors on the lower half of the human body as it's not home to any vital organs, etc. and that translates into being comfortable going out in winter without insulated pants (but wearing a nice warm jacket), or being able to bike in warmer shorts without being too bothered. Makes sense to me. I wanted to try the TLD Skyline Air short but couldn't source any before my family was coming down to visit, so it may have to wait for a future review / update.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

What kind of job do you have where you can wear biking jersey at work? I used to think exercise shirts of mine didn't "smell" and then I got married...you may want to ask a female coworker for a second opinion just to be safe...If you work with a bunch of guys, probably no issue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

I own an adventure tour company.

I usually do throw on a different shirt around the office anyways, but I could wear the Kitsbow ones and not feel out of place. Also, the synthetic ones I can definitely tell I need to wear something fresh - not detecting the same aromas from the merino wool blends.

But I'll have my wife do a sniff test on me after a ride one of these days just to be sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have had good luck with the Fox FoxTech t-shirts. Similar to what a poster remarked earlier with respect to the Nike brand, even Fox's black FoxTech shirts are reasonably fine in the sun. And they look kinda cool - not like a biking jersey - so I often wear them as casual wear too.

But the shirt I have had the best luck with so far in crazy sunny heat, is an Oakley O Hydrolix t-shirt. I just got back from riding for 3-4 hours each afternoon for 5 days, in nothing but blue sky, little to no shade, and 30 degree Celsius temps. I wore the same shirt every day (washed each evening) - an Oakley O Hydrolix t-shirt. It performed like a champion. So much so that today, I went to the local Oakley store to buy some more and lo and behold, a whack of them were on sale for 50% off - so I picked up 4 at $17.50 CDN each. Like the FoxtTech shirts, the Oakleys are not all teched out looking. They will be awesome to wear with with shorts, jeans or whatever. Good versatility. Many are currently on sale online too at the Oakley site, with free shipping.

Not an Oakley rep - just sharing my good experience with them. Your experience may obviously not mirror mine.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My hubby and I like Lululemon. They make a variety of styles of jersey's (tanks, T's, hoodies etc. ), anti-stink, breathable etc. Shorts are good too (light weight, stretchy etc).


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been buying shoes me superhero dri fit type shirts from Walmart. The shirts are usually around $11 canadian, and they seem to give folks a bit of a laugh on the trail as I now often get hey batman, hey superman......I find these shirts work just as well as nike, Adria's and under armour shirts.

And the fun factor far outweighs the cost.

I would love to get a club ride or some kitsbow stuff, but unfortunately for me they would need to add about two or three more x's totjier sizing to fit me.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm dumb enough to ride in 3/4 length sleeve jerseys. Mainly because I like the slimmer fit of the 3/4 TLD and Sombrio jerseys compared to the T-shirt style jerseys, also not a fan of the fine mesh weave on them. Might go R. Rude and start hacking the sleeves off them. 

I have an olde Icebreaker riding Tee which is a lil thicker and good for cooler weather, which leads myself to believing I should just start wearing Icebreaker Tees for riding. 

MasterBaker, PM me your company details.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My Club Ride 'New West' shirt with ample side vents and a full button up front is my go-to shirt for hot weather rides. It breathes better than any jersey I've ever worn. 

Take a cue from people who live in really hot climates - they don't wear skin-tight clothing. They wear loose, airy, breathable clothing.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I usually ride in my speedo. 

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Picard said:


> I usually ride in my speedo.


I stopped doing that when the pad was confusing people and getting me too many questions.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> Take a cue from people who live in really hot climates - they don't wear skin-tight clothing. They wear loose, airy, breathable clothing.


True but where I'm from the loose airy clothing is also usually long sleeve cotton, seems to be good for construction work but I'm not taking a cue from that for cycling. My dumb stretchy roadie jerseys work ok for me.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Picard said:


> I usually ride in my speedo.
> 
> Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


Nice. I can see now why you are asking about all the armour, neck braces etc, you definitely need to do SOMETHING for protection.

Maybe start off with a nice thick layer of SPF30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin Gordon (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of the RAB Merino + 120 short sleeve tees and the long sleeve zip tee. 
Pricey but stink-free and reasonable sweat management on the trail.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> True but where I'm from the loose airy clothing is also usually long sleeve cotton, seems to be good for construction work but I'm not taking a cue from that for cycling. My dumb stretchy roadie jerseys work ok for me.


Plenty of other options besides long sleeve cotton. Check out Club Ride, Zoic, etc. for functional, technical clothing that works great in hot weather.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

As mentioned, I wear Club Ride shirts. The coolest I've ever had, look ok too. I also have been wearing Rockbros sun sleeves that I picked up cheap on alliexpress, super cheap. With them I can avoid the dreaded Mickey Mouse tan, and not worry about ripping the elbows and forearms on a LS shirt.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Kevin Gordon said:


> I'm a fan of the RAB Merino + 120 short sleeve tees and the long sleeve zip tee.
> Pricey but stink-free and reasonable sweat management on the trail.


Those do look nice. What is the blend between Merino and Poly?



Travis Bickle said:


> As mentioned, I wear Club Ride shirts. The coolest I've ever had, look ok too. I also have been wearing Rockbros sun sleeves that I picked up cheap on alliexpress, super cheap. With them I can avoid the dreaded Mickey Mouse tan, and not worry about ripping the elbows and forearms on a LS shirt.


Those are probably in my next "care package" coming down to Costa Rica. Club Ride stuff looks great.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> Take a cue from people who live in really hot climates - they don't wear skin-tight clothing. They wear loose, airy, breathable clothing.


LOL The OP lives in Costa Rica.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Yet all the locals wear spandex when riding. Strange.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

PUNKY said:


> LOL The OP lives in Costa Rica.


Yup. And yet is still asking the question, yes?



MasterBaker said:


> Yet all the locals wear spandex when riding. Strange.


This....


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Smithhammer said:


> Yup. And yet is still asking the question, yes?
> 
> This....


I honestly think that the locals all wear spandex because it is:
A: Readily available.
2: Relatively inexpensive.
III: Makes them fit in on their group rides.

With regular visitors from the first world I can actually get some sweet stuff brought down. Problem is that I can't try before I buy, hence the thread.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

experimented on myself with and agree!!! once you actually get all sweaty I feel better, even better with a breeze. the first 10 minutes or so it might feel warmer but that all changes once the sweat starts dripping

merino undershirt every ride. any polypro short to long sleeve depending on whatever I want.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

The Champion C9 Duo Dry+&#153; stuff at Target performs as good as anything on the market and is cheap compared to many of the cycling specific clothing. Its easy to find the right size and frequently C9 short or long sleeve shirts go on sale for $9 to $15.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I buy $10 Dry fit shirts off amazon. As a larger person most cycling clothes don't fit to begin with. The cheap shirts let me have a lot of them so I can keep extras around and don't have to worry about forgetting or ruining them.


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Was a warm one today... rode into work and will head home in the late afternoon...










That translates to 122 Fahrenheit for the RealFeel and gives you an idea why I started this topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I ride in my Clubride shirts all summer, but the other day I wore a Columbia tech t that is pretty standard for it's type. I felt quit a bit warmer with it on.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The OPs kitsbow links are dead. Is there a retailer that offers closeout deals?


----------



## MasterBaker (Oct 25, 2014)

Blatant said:


> The OPs kitsbow links are dead. Is there a retailer that offers closeout deals?


Can't get Kitsbow anywhere but from Kitsbow as far as I know. They offer their own clearout deals. I've updated the links for stuff they still have on the site (radiator tee)... I would probably try this out at some point in the future: https://www.kitsbow.com/collections/mens-collection/products/delta-tee?variant=40701661004


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm cooler in my painted on road kit than when I'm in my baggies


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish somebody could direct me to a place where I can buy very well ventilated baggy pants with UV protection. I live in a climate that is fantastic if you want sun all year, but with skin cancer protection comes first. All I can find is too hot and heavy pants that are great for downhill, but nothing for climbing. I live at sea level and the mountain trails here go up to 6500 feet or around 2000 meter. Have a pair of Specialized Demo Pro pants, but they are hot and I am boiling after climbing a while.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

las-palmas said:


> I wish somebody could direct me to a place where I can buy very well ventilated baggy pants with UV protection. I live in a climate that is fantastic if you want sun all year, but with skin cancer protection comes first. All I can find is too hot and heavy pants that are great for downhill, but nothing for climbing. I live at sea level and the mountain trails here go up to 6500 feet or around 2000 meter. Have a pair of Specialized Demo Pro pants, but they are hot and I am boiling after climbing a while.


Have tried using Google? 
I found this 
Resort Wear Mens | Casual Resort Pants | UV Skinz
But this stuff is not really cycling.

I recommend just some under armor 
https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/mens-ua-heatgear-armour-compression-leggings/pcid1257474-001


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Mick-e said:


> Have tried using Google?
> I found this
> Resort Wear Mens | Casual Resort Pants | UV Skinz
> But this stuff is not really cycling.
> ...


I would not call these bike pants and neither well ventilated. More suitable for a walk on a golf course than riding on a bike with. Leggings are great for 20 minutes then they start to slide down if they are not so tight that they are a nuisance.
I need no armour clothing, just light well ventilated baggy pants that are probably not existing.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Huge fan of Kitsbow (love the shorts), but not worth the cost on the merino tops. Icebreaker Cool-Lite is cheaper and performs better imho.

For non merino tops, any Nike/ Adidas/ UA on sale.

Spend your money on quality shorts...


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Mick-e said:


> Have tried using Google?
> I found this
> Resort Wear Mens | Casual Resort Pants | UV Skinz
> But this stuff is not really cycling.
> ...


Right, no use for biking. Nobody make riding pants for hot climate, maybe I am the only one with skin cancer in bikers paradise. Have tried google and a lot else. The under armour is not good enough 50+ is the least I would use and the under armour stuff is far too hot for the climate here. It is tropical all year.


----------

